# Velodyne DPS-10 Subjective/Semi-objective review



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi guys,
If you've ever been curious about Velodyne's Midline Subwoofers you will probably be interested in this read. The Velodyne DPS-10 specs can be found here http://www.velodyne.com/velodyne/products/product.aspx?ID=9&sid=112s178c
~weight of 53 pounds is a large stretch. Mine was weighed on my bathroom scale and came it at slightly over 40 pounds.

I lucked out and paid $200 plus tax at J and R. For this price it was a must-have item. For the price I haven't been disappointed in it's performance. 

It really excells in frequencies higher than 25hz. Before help from the BFD this is what my SPL-meter measured at listening position (room dimensions 13'Lx10'Wx8'H)

Dark purple line was actual measured output. Light purple line is REW's estimated response after BFD filters.








This is after EQ









A much improved experience with EQ. This sub has the power to really slam you in the chest in the most audible bass ranges but has absolutely no intentions of reaching into infrasonics by design. A good sub for the money i'd say. Recommended if it can be had for less than it's MSRP of 449.99. 

The presents are cool if you dont have EQ available. I'd stick to movies preset if you're after the most output and extension at the cost of some SQ. Jazz/Classical sounds best for music only, and this is the suggested profile to use with external EQ (BFD for example). The jazz/classic profile is the profile that seems to follow the natural roll-off of the design and possibly uses the least internal EQ of all the available profiles.

Cosmetics are good. It's got a Piano black gloss top. The other sides are some type of black laminate vinyl. The blue digital lights draw attention to the top of the sub. This is where the volume control is located along with preset selection.

Overall good product if you aren't expecting Infrasonic bass.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Response to 25 Hz with a $200 10-in. sub – hard to find fault with that!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Definitely... 200 bucks! That's a bargain indeed.

Good mini-review... and nice job on getting that response worked out.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

You really broke it down for the crew, slick. Word.


----------

